
FeedBurner Quits Blogging, Gets Eaten by AdSense - abl
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/feedburner_quits_blogging_gets_eaten_by_adsense.php
======
iamdave
Even though I realize the potential here for FeedBurner to be taken care of,
I've got to say there's something a bit unnerving about Google gobbling
everything up and then feeding them into their grand advertising machine.
That, and I'm pretty sick and tired of seeing ads getting shoved into every
crevice of the Internet.

Seriously. Sick and tired. I respect the desire to tell people about your
product or service, but you just can not hide from it anymore, it's getting
ridiculous.

~~~
vaksel
install adblock, its just a whole different browsing experience.

Honestly I don't see why dial up companies don't promote the hell out of
adblock, wouldn't they want their customers to want faster internet, so that
they would avoid upgrading to broadband?

~~~
arockwell
There are still dial-up companies? Even my grandmother who lived out in the
boonies could get dsl.

Also, if you are still using dial-up installing firefox is going to be way too
hard. Let alone installing an extension for it.

~~~
vaksel
they must be doing well, I see NetZero commercials all the time. + I think
Firefox could release something like Firefox+, with a adblockplus installed
from the box

